# Anybody collect Keen Kutter planes?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone here collect Keen Kutter hand planes?

I came across two beautiful KK planes, a jack plane and a larger one (not sure which size) at an antique store. They were in beautiful condition; either well cared for or carefully restored. The prices weren't cheap ($65 for the jack), but if anyone's interested, I can get more information next time I'm at the store.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Dan has a bunch of the KK series, and is only missing a 6 & 7 to have the full set. Those prices are pretty high for a KK, however. The K series are worth more, but I'm not sure they would even fetch that much.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

If they are "K" series, they are very good planes. They are actually Bedrocks that Stanley made for Keen Kutter. If they are the "KK" series, they aren't as good. (IMHO)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brkkcompare.htm

Take a look at this.


----------

